# Egg shells for pigs??



## mcf3kids

We raise chickens and have egg shells that we do not use (I cannot be bothered drying them in the oven for the chickens to eat as a calcium supplement).  Someone told me recently that I can feed the pigs eggs shells that have not been cooked - aka with raw egg remnants inside.  Would this be ok to do and is there any value in giving these to the pigs??  Thanks for your help.


----------



## secuono

You don't need to be bothered and go so far to use the oven to dry them.
Just rinse them, dump them on a large, flat pan and let the air dry it. Then just smash them and toss them to the birds. Or mix a few eggs with the saved shells and cook them for the birds.

I'm sure if the shells give calcium to chickens, it does the same to anything that eats them. Also sure wild pigs eat eggs they find and shells, too.


----------



## drdoolittle

I have fed my pigs raw eggs, shell and all------they love them.  I don't do it a lot though-----I need the eggs for my customers!


----------



## redtailgal

I fed my hens the shells unbaked.  I just smarshed them up a little and threw them in there...........


----------



## that's*satyrical

drdoolittle said:
			
		

> I have fed my pigs raw eggs, shell and all------they love them.  I don't do it a lot though-----I need the eggs for my customers!


x2  I only do it when I drop one carrying it up to the house and the shell cracks pretty good. But when I do the piggies love them. Just plain egg shells without the raw egg inside, they don't get so excited about but will eventually eat it if nothing else is available.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm

In don't bake my shells for chickens either.  Crack the eggs to give the dogs raw and crunch up the shells to put in the bucket of chicken scraps.  They eat them just fine.  I've dumped the chicken scrap bucket in for the pigs on accident before (too many critters to feed around here!) and they ate them without hesitation.  If they can munch up a peach pit, they can handle a egg shell.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

I don't dry or even smash the egg shells before I feed them, and I give them to the chickens and pigs.


----------

